# need help installing door sweep! screws won't go in



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If the door sweep is being screwed into metal -
try pre-drilling the metal, with a drill size smaller than the diameter of the 
screw -
Don't over-drive the screws.

rossfingal


----------



## NHtransplant (Aug 29, 2012)

If you drill a pilot hole it should work. 
If it doesn't or you just want to give up on the screws, you can use some adhesive tape. 3M has some mounting tapes (double sided) that you could find at a hardware store and they are weather proof and permanent. Just make sure you have the height of the sweep right first because you won't be able to move it afterward.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

It is probably a metal door. Try a magnet to verify.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

danpik said:


> It is probably a metal door. Try a magnet to verify.


It's probably an aluminum door - magnets won't work.
It could be wood-grain on one side - that's why it looks like wood.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> It's probably an aluminum door - magnets won't work.
> It could be wood-grain on one side - that's why it looks like wood.


 Yeah, he's probably right. Ignore what I said.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just drill a pilot hole and it will work.
Unless you have self tapping screws you will never get them in without a hole.


----------

